# Burton rulers vs Burton moto



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Personally I ride the Rulers, and love them, super light and perfect fit for me. Could you feel your toes brusing up against the front of the boot in the 12? Are your feet still growing? Last question, did you try on both boots, I mean on both feet? It's not uncommon to have one foot a little bigger than the other. If you can, ask the shop guy/gal to give you a pair of boots that not many people have tried on, some shops carry a lot and if other people had been trying on the same pair (like from the top of a pile of boxes, the person will always grab the top one) they could've gotten a little bit bigger inside.

Don't base others opinions on boots, it wouldn't surprise me if half the people complaining bought the boots online without trying them on first, we all need different boots, we all have different feet. It's very common for boots to change shapes over the years, but if your toes feel loose, as in not brushing up against the inside of the liner, they will be too big in a few days of riding and will get sloppy on you. Mine packed out about a half size. Try on other brands too, it could be that burton changed the boots shape enough that it isn't a proper fit for your feet anymore.


----------



## rafiki121 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey umm my toes feels curled up like its cramped. when i wore the liners itself today with the 12s there is like about inch of space those were the 2011. they didnt have the 11.5s so with my 2009 11.5 there were no room space when i wore them. i know that the 12s are too big mainly cause of the room in the back of my heels. but i feel the space on the toes of the ruler is really snugged. im 25 so i dont think my feet will be growing anymore. maybe i need to ride with them again and ill forget about it.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

try some superfeet, it will make your feet sit back a bit.


----------

